# Stay clear of this wheel brush



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

I've been looking for a good wheel brush for my 12 spoke Fiesta ST wheels. Was in Halfords a few weeks back getting a few things and spotted a 'flash' (though not manufactured by them obvioulsy) lambswool wheel brush. It looked good, decent reach, chunky handle. 

After the second wash the lambswool has detatched from the brush. I know lambswool retains water well making the brush heavier, but it seems like this brush isn't suited to the task.

I'm still in search on a good wheel brush.

Colin


----------



## philyoung531 (Jul 16, 2007)

ST_Colin said:


> I've been looking for a good wheel brush for my 12 spoke Fiesta ST wheels. Was in Halfords a few weeks back getting a few things and spotted a 'flash' (though not manufactured by them obvioulsy) lambswool wheel brush. It looked good, decent reach, chunky handle.
> 
> After the second wash the lambswool has detatched from the brush. I know lambswool retains water well making the brush heavier, but it seems like this brush isn't suited to the task.
> 
> ...


Picts please, we would all like to know what to steer clear of.


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Will put some up tonight.

Colin


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

ez detail brush mate from motorgeek. they are friggin brilliant


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

it'll be this one here


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

EZ brush just the best for deep wheels, you wont be disappointed


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

RACEGLAZE do a good one, nice & long :thumb:


----------



## CEO Detailer (Mar 27, 2007)

How VERY funny , i had the exact same thing happen to mine , great idea , lovley and soft but hell , after the 3rd wheel , it came apart , crapppppppp!


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

I can agree with you Colin.
Looks great until you use it for the 2nd or 3rd time.
Then it falls to bits.

Ive had 2 sensible ideas what to do with it.
1st one wrap some fishing line round the sheepskin to hold it on.
2nd use the sheepskin to make a wheel brush like the ones offered from the polishing co. 

So far Ive done option 1.
When that falls to bits I'll progress to option 2

Then the bin

Cookiez


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ouch me missus bought me one of those the other day..
Maybe giving it back to Mr Halford before i use it...
Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

detailer of panama said:


> ez detail brush mate from motorgeek. they are friggin brilliant


as above:thumb:


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

Bought one and thought it was great until I used it...........came apart on 2nd wheel.


----------



## jmoors (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow - mine lasted precisely 2 washes as well.

Luckily the receipt was still in my wallet. Halfords gave me a full refund after looking at it and saying 'Yeah - that's pretty shi*t.'


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

My flash brush has been ace, the lambswool looks a bit haggard now but its probably been used on 100 wheels, granted, i wouldnt buy another because i fancy the Raceglaze one.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I bought that brush just last weekend. It's rubbish! I've ordered the extra long one from Race Glaze. I have wide alloys and it doesn't reach to the back easily. It's also quite fat so it won't go between the brake calipers and the wheel.

Once waterlogged, the wooly bit becomes heavy and this throws the balance of the brush way out making it harder to hold in your hand. All in all, a waste of money.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Amazing. I got two of those from top of the line in the states and it's done a terrific job for me. it doesn't suds like lambswool should but certainly is an ok brush. didn't hurt anything at all, didn't fall apart.


----------



## HarryHoudini (Apr 12, 2007)

Dream Machines said:


> Amazing. I got two of those from top of the line in the states and it's done a terrific job for me. it doesn't suds like lambswool should but certainly is an ok brush. didn't hurt anything at all, didn't fall apart.


not in my case, I bought mine in the states from autogeek
I think, 2nd use and I noticed the hair on it is falling a apart,
one word don't buy this crap.

I got the lambwool once and I love them, but I have a sheekskin
wash mitt that I use as a glove in my hand with the foam gun to clean
every where in my wheels. works better than any brush I bought and much
safer too.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

This is so strange, lol!!

I bought it the other day and after cleaning the wheels ONCE the top part has come very loose. :doublesho what a waste of £8!

I found holding onto the wool and handle at the same time helped.


----------



## mjt998 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not at all surprised most people have had problems with these Flash brushes.

Mine lasted 3 or 4 washes (12-16 wheels) before the lambswool part detached itself from the body of the brush.

I took the first one back to Halfords and they exchanged it for a new one.

Guess what - after two washes (8 wheels) with the new one it's starting to come apart again!! :wall: 

This time when it finally does fall apart I'm going to try securely fixing the lambswool part to the plastic body of the brush with a small cable tie - I never use the uppermost part of the brush so the cable tie won't foul or scratch anything.

I really like this brush apart from it's dreadful ability to stay in one piece - it's the softest wheel brush I've found and it doesn't splash at all. :thumb: 

I'm determined to make it work - I'll let you know how I get on with the modified version!!


----------



## ST_Colin (May 11, 2007)

Sorry I took so long to come back on this. Yes that is the brush. It's a shame because it is a decent brush and it reaches perfectly to the back of my wheels. I am condering the Versa-Angle Wheel Face Brush from megs. Just need to check if it will fit through the widest part of my spokes.


----------



## BigMart (Jan 14, 2007)

I thought it was just me!!
Mine fell apart after 2 wheels  , I just thought I was a bit rough with it.

I have tried to hold the lambswool on the stick with a strong finger.
I just end up with bashed fingers from the wheel being cleaned.

Has anyone tried a better glue to hold it on ??

Mart :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

By far the best I've used even if a bit on the steep side,

http://www.thepolishingcompany.com/wheelbrushkit.html

Not sure if they can get them still but well worth a try.


----------



## pianoman (Oct 6, 2007)

i bought the halfords brush and the wire spine broke in two!!! stay away it's crap! Now i have to find out whats not crap


----------



## mjt998 (Jul 28, 2007)

My modified Flash sheepskin wheel brush works a treat!!  

As predicted the replacement brush did fall apart, so I've now fastened the lambswool cover to the plastic spine of the brush using a small tie wrap tied as tightly as I could - perfect! :thumb: 

I would have taken and posted a photo but you couldn't see the tie wrap because it's buried so deep in the lambswool!

I also used some Araldite to glue the plactic spine firmly into the handle, as this could be pulled out if you really tried hard.

Sorted - £8 for the wheel brush + 1 tie wrap and a blob of Araldite! :thumb:


----------



## fz158 (Jul 20, 2007)

so what are the best brushes to get then?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

ez brush all the way!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Noticed a marked similarity between posts ~1 and ~26 on this thread...

Race Glaze Extra Long Wheel Brushes are in stock and very popular, not just in sales terms but also feedback from users.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

just received my raceglaze extra long brush & it looks like it's going to be a great brush to get to the back of deep dish wheels. great quality too! cheers


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll be trying out the Raceglaze Extra Long Wheel Brush over the weekend. If you guys fancy splashing out a bit then you can buy a complete wheel cleaning kit from any Porsche dealer. It comes in what looks like a large shoebox and contains Porsche-branded P21S wheel cleaner, a brush handle with an assortment of screw-on brushes and a sponge. I've had the kit for several years and the brushes are still like new.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Is this it?


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Is this it?


That's the one.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

The wheel brush from Race Glaze is amazing !!


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

maesal said:


> The wheel brush from Race Glaze is amazing !!


I used mine today and it was okay but not brilliant. It could do with having softer bristles and a much higher density of bristles. The overall length of the brush and handle is fine and managed to get to the back of my wide alloy rims. Perhaps the handle could be made a little heavier to balance the brush a bit better.

All in all, a good wheel brush but could do with some improvements,


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I have had me Flash brush since 06-02-2007 - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=21749

Still alive now - Fits in the 182 wheels perfectly, the fact it is not a tight fit must be the reason it still lives by the sounds of things - bet it dies next time I use it now !


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

evoke said:


> I used mine today and it was okay but not brilliant. It could do with having softer bristles and a much higher density of bristles. The overall length of the brush and handle is fine and managed to get to the back of my wide alloy rims. Perhaps the handle could be made a little heavier to balance the brush a bit better.
> 
> All in all, a good wheel brush but could do with some improvements,


Yes, I agree. I used the EZ for 1.5 years moreless, the Megs, etc... and this from RaceGlaze is the best to clean between the calipers and the wheel. I have a Ibiza FR, with big front brakes and 16", so with the EZ I get splatter, and not with the RaceGlaze, is a big plus. :thumb:


----------

